# Trustworthy Garage



## mist303

Hello all, 

First of all, let me start off by saying that I've been to dozens of garages and workshops in sharjah and ajman and most of them either didn't get the job done properly or tried to scam me into doing unnecessary repairs. 

The only guy I found that is trustworthy is good at engine repair and maintenance but not as skilled when it comes to the wheels, bearings, etc..
He replaced my front right wheel bearing twice and the front left once in the past year. Now, the left bearing is somewhat bad again and needs to be replaced. Thus, I have to look for a garage that better skilled for the bearing change. 
My problem is that I can't find a trustworthy garage that gets the job done properly and I couldn't find a garage with a website that doesn't overcharge. Max Garage quoted one bearing change at 400dhs for labour only while speedfit wanted 300. Almost all the garages I've been to asked for half of that and less.

Please, if you know a well skilled garage that won't try to rip me off, PM me or post a reply here. I have a Honda City 2004.

Any help is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## AlexDhabi

"Trustworthy" and "garage" are not two words often found together anywhere in the world. I suggest it's best to go to the main dealer for something critical like this.


----------



## mist303

Dealer wants 500 :'). If no one replies by Saturday, I'll try doing it myself.


----------



## AlexDhabi

You do know it is illegal to work on a car in the street/car park?


----------



## mist303

AlexDhabi said:


> You do know it is illegal to work on a car in the street/car park?


I know. I wanted to borrow a garage's tools and work by myself. Under personal inspection, it turned out that the cv axel is bad and is behind all these problems. Now I NEED a garage for this.

Thanks.


----------

